# Muscle Research "Cinco de Mayo" Thursday Sale!!!



## MuscleAddiction (May 5, 2016)

*MUSCLE RESEARCH*
*Thursday Sale!!! *




*"Happy Cinco de Mayo...we have another sale this week and I will say it is a good one!!!"




This week we have one of our signature PH's on sale...B-Drol v3!!!


Beastdrol v3 is extremely powerful and will help to produce substantial increases in lean muscle tissue and strength. It contains the hormone 1-DHEA (1-Androsterone), which is a non-methylated (non 17aa) pro-steroid that must convert to one of the highly anabolic and androgenic, 1-androstenediol (1-AD), 1-androstenedione (original 1-AD) and/or 1-testosterone to be active. Once in its final form, this compound has about the same androgenic potency of testosterone with twice the anabolic potency (100:200 vs 100:100).









We also have a BOGO FREE offer on Forged 1G Stim PWO!!! Premium Powders BCAA and Sleep Aid are also at a savings, as well as ANS HIT...a product designed to deliver rapid results to those seeking weight loss, fat loss and increased energy and focus.


We also have a PROMO on a NEW product in our store...VIZINX B4GYM PWO!!! Buy 2 and get a FREE VIZINX SHREDX (a $24.95 value!!!) 
*






















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!! 




Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## cane87 (May 6, 2016)

*O shoot i see a bogo item!!! forged 1g stim is a hell of a preworkout to.. guys needing a preworkout, should jump on that deal! you dont seem many buy 1 get 1 free deals come along*


----------



## MidwestBeast (May 9, 2016)

As always, here are my thoughts on this week's sale:




*Muscle Research B-Drol:*

Great time to pick up B-Drol if you?re looking to run a cycle. For those that are unfamiliar with the newest incarnation of Beast, you?re getting 90 caps and 100mg 1-DHEA in each cap (along with arimistane and fenugreek). Libido should be great on this stuff and it should be dry and lean. This version should be very versatile in whatever your goals are so long as diet and training match up with it. And since it?s non-methylated, you can run this for longer ? all the more reason to grab a couple bottles and run it longer and at a higher dose if you so choose. Another idea I?d consider is grabbing a bottle of the new T-Base and run Beast at standard dosing along with that and let the good 1-DHEA times roll!

Two guys who finished up one bottle runs of this had the following to say:


			
				bigbumpkin2003 said:
			
		

> ?Awesome product to add some lean mass! Was concerned about bloated etc. but was pleasantly surprised! Would suggest the product for anyone looking to add a little size and strength.?





			
				readyset said:
			
		

> ?Things went really well. I'd be lying if I gave a number in terms of weight gain. But strength and size went up drastically, more so than usual (i.e without beastdrol.)
> 
> I was getting great pumps and recovery. It was absolutely a solid product. It felt like I was taking a mild oral steroid all day.
> 
> It's absolutely a solid product I'd recommend.?



*Premium Powders BCAA?s:*

For $20 shipped, you?re getting 400g of BCAAs (2:1:1 ratio). You hopefully know of all the benefits of BCAAs and don?t? need me to explain those here, so needless to say this is a staple. Probably my favorite part about the PP bulk powders line, aside from the size of the containers taking up almost no room and still being very cost efficient, is the combination of adding a flavor mix to your order for only $5 more. So no need to get Crystal Light packets or anything else; you get a full tub of flavoring and mix it as strong or light as you want to. And unlike some other places where you pay for shipping or the only way you get your price break is if you buy 5 pound bags, these containers are only the size of Pump Juice, take up almost no real estate, still have an awesome price break and also allow you to add a flavor mix and get everything specifically to your liking. This is an excellent pick-up. I legitimately don?t recall seeing this for this low of a price before. I?ve seen it for $10 off, but $20 off is nuts. Definitely grab this.

*ANS HIT:*

This is one I hadn?t spent much time looking into, yet. A quick glance over the ingredients shows me a prop. blend that I?m not a huge fan of, but I have used several ANS products and really enjoy them (very much enjoy the flavor of my pineapple passion fruit Diablo that I sip every morning at work). Your blend is just shy of 400mg and the first ingredient is caffeine and you?re looking at 90 caps with a recommended dosing of 1 cap 3x/day. So, if we use our own deduction skills, we can assume you?re probably not looking at more than 150mg caffeine per pill and it?s likely less than that. You?ve got evodia and hordenine in there, as well as shizandra. Wild olive, l-theanine, and coffea Arabica extract are some of the more recognizable ingredients, too. Overall, this should be a good ?all-in-one? fat burner for those not looking to pop multiple products or especially if you?re on the go (makes it easier to condense for traveling, taking to work, etc.). For $35 shipped you can get a full month?s use out of this at the max servings and could drag it out even longer if you find 2 caps a day dose the trick for you. I encourage you to go to the product write-up page and look over the ingredients if you?re not familiar with them.


*Premium Powders Sleep Aid:*

I?ve been lucky to never have much of a problem with sleep aside from some snoring (though I don?t have kids yet, so I?m sure that?ll change soon enough). I?ve been using the bulk GABA for several months and there and really enjoy it. So if you?re looking for improved sleep (be it falling asleep quicker, staying asleep longer, or just deeper sleep), this is a full spectrum product that will very likely help. The GABA I mentioned taking on its own is in here, along with valerian root, 5-HTP, and 5mg of melatonin. This stuff is a steal for 90 caps at this low of a price. Definitely worth picking this one up.

*Transform Forged 1G Stim:*

Well, those who know me know that I?ve been using Pump Juice Extreme ever since it was released and haven?t stopped (the profile is too good). That said, I?d had a tub of 1G Stim hanging out for a while and I just needed a good pick-me-up one evening before we headed to a friend?s for his son?s birthday party. It had been a long day and I hadn?t had any caffeine yet. I could?ve just popped a caffeine cap, but figured I?d give this a whirl after hearing everyone talking about the energy from it. Needless to say, it didn?t disappoint. Now I don?t feel stims quite like I used to, nor how I?m sure all of you feel them, so others will talk about this far differently than I do. But I found it to give plenty of sufficient energy. You know I?m not a fan of prop. blends, so the fact that this is set up with 2 matrices (one for pump and one for energy) doesn?t make me thrilled, but I have known this company for a while and don?t have any reason to distrust them. You?ve got beta alanine, sodium nitrate, grape seed extract, and GMS all in the pump matrix (but it?s only 2.5g, with BA listed as the first item, so I wouldn?t expect too much of the others). So one way or another, it?s probably a little lower-dosed somewhere in there. On the energy matrix (347mg) you?re getting caffeine first and a handful of other ingredients that should definitely give you a kick. If it weren?t for the energy matrix, I?d definitely recommend this at a double dose if you?re using it for a lifting session, but I don?t know just how much caffeine is in there and since it could be close to the 300mg mark, I wouldn?t risk doubling down. Now, for my use (energy pick-up and now pre-basketball), it?s great at 1 scoop. So depending on what you?re using it for (I?d guess it?s solid for MMA training and such, too), 1 scoop does the trick and you?re getting 80 servings for $39.99 shipped to your door with this sale. Definitely worth picking up if you haven?t yet ? especially at this price, since it?s the lowest I?ve ever seen it (that I can recall).


----------



## cane87 (May 9, 2016)

* Ans hit looks like a very interesting product to try on sale.reading up on it...Being on it 12 weeks, test subjects using the primary ingredients in HIT lost an average of nearly 21 lbs, while reducing their body mass index (BMI) by 11%!.. i also love the ingredient profile*


----------



## MuscleAddiction (May 10, 2016)

Tuesday BUMP!!!!

*If you all recall we had some good logs on several forums for B-Drol with positive feedback from the members so here is your time to give it a shot for yourself! I also use Sleep Aid as a staple in my supplement regime to help me get the most out of my sleepytime as it is very important to recovery and muscle development, as well as BCAA's. Also, anytime there is a BOGO on a preworkout I am all over it! Forged 1G Stim is a great one if you haven't tried it, if you have ordered products from us in past you have probably received a sample of it...but that is a $30 savings getting one for free...so don't hesitate past tomorrow as a new day on Thursday will bring a new sale and these deals will be gone!!!*​


----------



## cane87 (May 11, 2016)

Last day for the great sale guys, if something interests you... dig in!.Tomorrow we will be moving on to our new sale, like we do every thursday


----------

